# Publipostage via automator



## alex-xiii (14 Juillet 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Je ne vais pas tarder à devoir utiliser une fonction de publipostage pour lancer des centaines d'invitations...

J'aimerais bien utiliser la fonction publipostage d'automator (qui semble permettre de personnaliser l'envoi avec "Bonjour Mr XXX" en haut du message).

Cependant, impossible de faire marcher cette action. Il me dit que je n'ai pas de message Mail sortant, alors que j'ai une fenêtre d'ouverte...

Ca me parait bizarre qu'Apple, au bout de la version 10.5.4 ai laissé ce genre de bugs.

Est ce quelqu'un sait comment s'en servir ?

Merci d'avance.

Alex

Les questions sur des envois de mails, comme tout ce qui concerne "Internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau". On déménage !


----------



## alex-xiii (15 Juillet 2008)

Personne n'utilise Automator ???

Peut être qu'Apple a merdé sur cette fonction ?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé ceci, peut-être que ça te sera utile.


----------



## alex-xiii (16 Juillet 2008)

Tout d'abord, merci !

J'ai réussi à faire un petit truc qui marche. Voici les étapes en pièces jointes.

Par contre, l'option Cher(e) XXX ne marche pas. Ca m'écrase mon texte. Je perds la dizaine de premiers caractères à chaque destinataire...

Est ce que je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ?

Alex


----------

